# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Summer package deals: 3D2N from Hanoi Imperial Hotel

## hanoiimperial

Hanoi Imperial Hotel – one of the leading three star hotels in Hanoi is pleased to offer the Summer Package Deals. Taking advantage of our save offers and enjoys your summer holidays for more even benefits, the special opportunity you should not miss in summer 2014.

Hanoi- Halong Bay Easy (PKG2): 1 night in the hotel (Deluxe double/twin room) +2D1N Halong Bay package tour with Marguerite Junk +round trip airport transfer. Only USD149/person (Min 2 to travel)

Trip included:
-	Cooking demonstration on cruise
-	Squid equipment
-	Kayaking (1 hour) in Halong Bay
-	Daily buffet breakfast at the hotel, set menu on the cruise
-	Complimentary 2 bottles of mineral water, tea and coffee in hotel room and cruise cabin daily
-	Complimentary fresh fruit daily
-	Free internet access
-	Free early check-in/late check-out ( subject to availability)
-	Free baby-cot in room (As request)
-	Pick up and transfer by A/C modern bus Hanoi – Halong – Hanoi
-	English speaking tour guide
-	Fully furnished deluxe en-suite cabin with A/C and hot water
-	Meals on boat as: 1 breakfast, 2 lunches, 1 dinner (set menu Vietnamese style)
-	On board insurance, service charge
-	In hotel: 5% service charge and 10% VAT

Trip excluded:
-	Beverages, tax and personal expenses
-	Others not clearly mentioned above

Note:
-	Single supplement: US$60
-	Additional night at the hotel: US$65 per night (Deluxe double/twin room)
-	Cruise itinerary and schedule are subject to change due to weather, tide levels and operating conditions. Swimming or kayaking excursions may be cancelled due to poor weather. Unused services are not subject to a refund.

Conditions:
-	Applied time: From 1st April, 2014 till 30th September, 2014
-	Rate is net (inclusive of 5% service charge and 10% VAT) and applied for group of 2 people only
-	Full payment or deposit ( Paypal) must be done when the booking is confirmed or on the arrival date
-	Advanced registration is required will full name, date of birth, nationality, gender, passport number and visa expiry date for all passengers.

Contact: Sales & Marketing department ( Ms. Sammy )
HANOI IMPERIAL HOTEL 3*
Add: 44 hang Hanh str – Hoan Kiem Dist – Hanoi
ĐT: 04 39335555| Fax: 04 39381315 | Mobile: +84 986 456 485
Yahoo: Le_Hong_Nu85 | Skype: hanoiimperialhotel01 
Email: sales@hanoiimperialhotel.com Website:hanoiimperialhotel.com

----------

